

Parse launches Push Console - bjacokes
http://blog.parse.com/2012/02/24/viewing-the-status-of-push-notifications/

======
mattberg
Having just started using Parse for a recent iPhone app, I will say this is a
pretty awesome feature. We have many channels that get automatically sent
notifications using the REST API, so monitoring their activity will be very
useful.

------
AznHisoka
How is Parse push notification API better than Urban Airship's?

~~~
hobonumber1
I haven't used their Push Notification service yet. I've just leveraged their
mobile backend services so far. I was talking in general, that I am pretty
pleased with their service and documentation thus far.

------
hobonumber1
Parse is doing some great work. I'm leveraging them for a university design
project and it's been trivial to set up and use. Congrats guys, and keep up
the good work!

